# Herf At Reno Dammit! # 10



## bobg (Oct 13, 2008)

Interested in herfing and enjoying a weekend in Reno right before Thanksgiving? For ten years, cigar smokers have gottten together for a low budget, weekend of cigar smoking and watching football and just plain having fun . So, you ask, when ? Nov 21-24th. Where? Reno where else!
Cigar freindly? you bet! reasonably priced food and stuff and best of all it's a pay as you go event, so you don't have to commit to anything you don't want. Interested in being there? More info is available at my web site
www.cet.com/~bobg
many of the pacific northwesterners and Northern Ca. gang will be there. come and join us......:ss


----------

